# My favorite female pup



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

This little girl is my favorite out of the girls. Even the vet yesterday liked her the most.  She will be coming up to MD with me on Monday but no, I'm not keeping her.  Her new mommy will pick her up on Wednesday. I know she is going to be very pleased with this baby girl.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

You are not kidding. She is soooooo adorable :wub::wub::wub:
How old is she? I like her ears...already standig up...sweeeet


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh thank you so much for the pictures. She is ADORABLE and I can't wait to meet her on Wednesday!!! Thanks again (a million times) for getting her to MD for me. It's a HUGE help!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is one cutie! I keep seeing all these black puppies, and keep saying to myself, "not now, not now, not now"(


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I lurve the all black guys she is sooo cute and sweet looking- wish she were coming here....I am in Maryland you know,lol


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

What a beautiful baby,i am so jealous of her new owner.Linzi


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

She's very cute!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So gorgeous, and what a little attitude!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

acillaton said:


> You are not kidding. She is soooooo adorable :wub::wub::wub:
> How old is she? I like her ears...already standig up...sweeeet


She is 8 weeks old today.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

fkeeley said:


> Oh thank you so much for the pictures. She is ADORABLE and I can't wait to meet her on Wednesday!!! Thanks again (a million times) for getting her to MD for me. It's a HUGE help!


Not a problem  So have you decided on the D name yet?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If she needs a D name, I'd say Diva suits her.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh how cute is she!!! I just want to snuggle her.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Here are a few more pictures of her playing with Dennis...


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She's one cute baby!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

I offered the name Danica. Three solid reasons why.
She's good looking
She's very fast
And she can be a little bitch sometimes


Hmmmmmmmm, just like Danica Patrick.
Fast
smokin hot
a total bitch...
and did I say she is one fast women?


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Hundguy said:


> I offered the name Danica. Three solid reasons why.
> She's good looking
> She's very fast
> And she can be a little bitch sometimes
> ...


Well, it's unamimous! Danica it is!!! I know my husband won't argue with that (men) LOL.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I love the name! She reminds me of Dakota when she was little. Except Dakota's ears took a while to stand up.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she is adorable!!! i am so anxious for the time i can get a puppy from you. Every time i see ANY of the pups you produce makes me want one even more. I like Danika too. Could always call her Danny for short!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:

I love the puppy fuzz stage.. and those ears! I'm so glad i'm at my limit with 2 dogs (I gotta keep telling myself that..)


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Love the name!


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Too cute :wub: I love that fuzzball stage, but it goes by too quickly. Make sure the keep posting lots of pics of your new addition!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

She's adorable.. congratz to the new owner... and BTW, I love the name also.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hmm, I guess Dennis wins, I wanted to name her Delilah. LOL


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

She is so cute and looks very alert and intent


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

She is adorable!! I want a black GSD someday...


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Hmm, I guess Dennis wins, I wanted to name her Delilah. LOL


HMMM I don't think Dennis was going for that one! And even my son (10yrs old) likes Danica-go figure. :crazy:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Cutie for sure ! :wub:

May I ask.........

What about her made her your fav female?
Do Dennis & you breed your dogs together ?
Just never caught why you two work together, sorry.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Cutie for sure ! :wub:
> 
> May I ask.........
> 
> ...


Her looks, temperament, personality, etc.
Yes we breed our dog together
Why? Hmmm, well now I can say cause we are married.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Her looks, temperament, personality, etc.
> Yes we breed our dog together
> Why? Hmmm, well now I can say cause we are married.


I nailed that one.............  I guessed that & told another member here, was thinking that.......... wasn't sure.  

Are you in MD or NC ? See you have both listed, you just had MD listed I thought at one time. 

Nice dogs & pups............. :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you, right now we are between MD and NC but hopefully soon, we will both be in MD for good.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

She is perfect if you like solid black puppies with green ears.. Don't worry it's not a genetic defect..!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS and very confident already! lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Dennis does seem to have good names once in a blue decade. :rofl: He named the female that left today Dora.  I bet the kids will love that.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Good puppy girl!!!*

I just wanted to say what a NICE puppy Danica is. I brought her back to MD with me last night since her new mommy is picking her up today.
I didn't get home till late last night but I brought her to the backyard and nothing phased her, she was exploring the whole yard with confidence.
Last night when I put her in her little crate she cried for maybe 2 minutes and then went to sleep. She woke up at around 4:30am wanting to go to the bathroom, she did number #1 and #2, put her back in her crate and back to sleep!!! What a good baby!!! I thought she would be missing her littermates and would be crying her little butt off but she was so good!!! :happyboogie::thumbup:


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you! Just got off the phone with her mommy, she is just less than an hour away and so excited to get her new baby.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Dennis does seem to have good names once in a blue decade. :rofl: He named the female that left today Dora.  I bet the kids will love that.


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I think not... Do you really want to compare names picked?


----------

